# Dare to Be... GOTH !! 8/22-9/4



## NYAngel98 (Aug 22, 2005)

Ok People!! I'm going with something kind of 'different' than our recent glamour looks... we're going goth - so jump right in!!!






/fotki%20moje/GOTH.jpg










(images from google.com)

I'll try to find more pics... but you get the idea



HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Ok People!! I'm going with something kind of 'different' than our recent glamour looks... we're going goth - so jump right in!!!



Great choice, now we get to see boys in make-up too




How extreme are we going on this?


----------



## Laura (Aug 22, 2005)

As EXTREME as you can go Lea! Great choice Janelle. Will defo enter this week


----------



## truehugswait (Aug 22, 2005)

hm, this is something i did the other week...i do believe ill try something else to go instead of these pictures, but er whatever.

[im feeling sick, if this doesnt make sense, thats why]


----------



## glamslam (Aug 22, 2005)

THANK YOU THANK YOU! This is gonna be cool, I might just do 2 looks, 1 each week of the challenge! BTW...I was goth in high school, but we didn't call it that in the 80's. I don't remember what it was called, I hung out with the skate punks but I don't think the girls were called skate punks. Wavers? OMG I can't remember! But it was the same kind of deal.

I am SO excited to do this!!! (can you tell?)


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 22, 2005)

Other inspirations:


----------



## Liz (Aug 22, 2005)

lol. i don't have any makeup for this look.

i guess i can try some cheapie drugstore stuff.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 22, 2005)

Looks like it will be a fun two weeks. Look forward to seeing everyone's creations.


----------



## Andi (Aug 22, 2005)

ok IÂ´m gonna try this but not sure if IÂ´ll post it. I already look scary with only a LITTLE too much black eyeliner. but I think itÂ´s the purpose to look a little scary on this Dare to Be, right?


----------



## iloveparis (Aug 22, 2005)

What a great idea!!!



Can't wait to see the pics. If I get a better digicam soon, I'll try to post some pics as well.


----------



## Geek (Aug 22, 2005)

if we can get some more participation, it would be cool! Let's everyone try.......


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 22, 2005)

I love goth look (not the extreme versions) - I always wanted to try it out on myself but I never had the courage


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Aug 22, 2005)

I am so into this one as well, lol I wasn't Goth when I was a kid. I was Grunge, which are really the same thing. Can not wait to see everyone,

Now let me go see what I can come up with.

Pic to be posted soon....


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* lol. i don't have any makeup for this look. i guess i can try some cheapie drugstore stuff.

I've used white e/s all over my face before on top of foundation when I did fancy dress as bride of dracula.
I might try 2 looks out and join in for this one, a wearable one and a more out there one.


----------



## MrPink (Aug 23, 2005)

Ahh! I always make myself look like a goth with make-up when I'm bored! I might enter


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 23, 2005)

this one sounds like fun!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 23, 2005)

I guess I picked a good one? lol



Can't wait to see everyone's pics!!! I like this because it can look so different, yet be in the same category, ya know? This is gonna be fun!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* the only time you can get away with dark circles ..won't have to hide them with this! Will be interesting to see everyones pix ..can't wait! LOL - Dark circles are encouraged!


----------



## kissesarecandy0 (Aug 24, 2005)

Oooooo....scary


----------



## anne7 (Aug 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kissesarecandy0* Oooooo....scary



I like the first one a lot...did you do those black tears with liquid liner? Your dark hair and big eyes are perfect for pulling off the 'goth' look!


----------



## kissesarecandy0 (Aug 24, 2005)

thanks guys and yes...the "tears" are liquid eyeliner and i used masara for the spotty look under my eyes


----------



## iloveparis (Aug 24, 2005)

Love the first and last pics. Awesome!!


----------



## Liz (Aug 24, 2005)

wow!! that looks great michelle!

i went to long's today, and i kept thinking that i needed to pick something up that was in the makeup isle. i couldn't remember at all what i needed... i needed stuff for this DTB! totally forgot.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 24, 2005)

Great job Michelle!!! I knew you'd do something awesome!


----------



## DANNYandLINDSEI (Aug 24, 2005)

Love this. I was goth all through high school! (don't laugh.) So was my husband. (I still kinda am.) But I can't really pull it off anymore. That would be great showing up at my son's school all gothed up...HA HA! I can't wait to see the pictures of everyone, It'll take me back to high school.


----------



## DANNYandLINDSEI (Aug 24, 2005)

GOOD JOB! It reminds me of the movie the crow. Very goth!


----------



## Andi (Aug 24, 2005)

glitter and michelle, wow you guys look awesome!!! very creative too!

if IÂ´m gonna do this at all IÂ´m gonna put black e/s anywhere around my eyes (and cover up my dark undereye circles that way *hehe*) and make my lips ghostly pale.


----------



## Liz (Aug 24, 2005)

looks great glitter! are black tears part of the whole goth thing?


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kissesarecandy0* Oooooo....scary



Ha michelle that's awesome. But in the last pic, you look so much like Joshua and Jacob it scares me LoL


----------



## iloveparis (Aug 24, 2005)

Great job too, Glitter


----------



## Laura (Aug 24, 2005)

Those are great entries Michelle &amp; Glitter! Fabulous girls fabulous


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 24, 2005)

Great Job Glitter!!! you do look like the Crow... nice!


----------



## WarholsMarilyn (Aug 24, 2005)

Michelle and Glitter I like the looks that both of you have done. I am excited about this one I used to be goth back in the day, so it will be fun to get some of that stuff out and do it again. Here are some pics of me back then. I will do a more dramatic look then these for it though.


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Aug 24, 2005)

This was my try, haven't done Goth in about 7 years or so.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Liz (Aug 25, 2005)

man you guys are good


----------



## pla4u (Aug 25, 2005)

WOW this looks like a real cool one...I kinda like the goth look..


----------



## Geek (Aug 25, 2005)

whoa!, Stephie


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *glitter1391* This is Hottt!!!! I love the black lips with that gloss to it! i didnt have black lipstick so i just mixed black eyeshadow and a clear lip gloss. i do that alot with diff blushes and eyeshadows to get different colors for my lips.


----------



## anne7 (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *simplykrazy07* i didnt have black lipstick so i just mixed black eyeshadow and a clear lip gloss. i do that alot with diff blushes and eyeshadows to get different colors for my lips. Those shapes that you two did are awesome! Pretty Gothic


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 25, 2005)

thank you!! if you were talking to me...


----------



## glamslam (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm having stupid issues with the internet tonight! I can't view Stephie's or SmartStyle's pics, plus I just got booted off the net a minute ago as I was about to post my own pics! @!&amp;%!#


----------



## glamslam (Aug 25, 2005)

Ok let's try this again.





Here's my look. I actually had a cool idea for artwork around the eyes but got too tired. I'll have to try it on my second face that I plan on doing next week. Don't know why I put on a beauty mark! I always do that, guess I just love them! But I do think it threw this look off somehow. LOL, I tried my best to smother my natural skin tone in Ivory foundation...check out the contrast with my neck! And in some of the pics, my cheeks still look pink. Oh well!


----------



## kissesarecandy0 (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* Ha michelle that's awesome. But in the last pic, you look so much like Joshua and Jacob it scares me LoL



lol...well they are my family.....ps- i survived shadows fall and mudvanye....woot! mac fo rme!!!


----------



## Geek (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SmartStyle437* 
















This was my try, haven't done Goth in about 7 years or so.




WOW Tiff!


----------



## Geek (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *glamslam* 

Ok let's try this again.



Here's my look. I actually had a cool idea for artwork around the eyes but got too tired. I'll have to try it on my second face that I plan on doing next week. Don't know why I put on a beauty mark! I always do that, guess I just love them! But I do think it threw this look off somehow. LOL, I tried my best to smother my natural skin tone in Ivory foundation...check out the contrast with my neck! And in some of the pics, my cheeks still look pink. Oh well!








Jessica! amazing look!


----------



## Geek (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kissesarecandy0* 

Oooooo....scary







Michelle! THat is so hot..dang


----------



## Geek (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *glitter1391* 

Here is my try. 


Looking great, Glitter. I don't know if I have seen a pic of you before



Excellent job!


----------



## Shanel (Aug 25, 2005)

WOA... this means I get to bust out my old clothes from High School!! LOL!! I will be back!!


----------



## anne7 (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *glamslam* Ok let's try this again.



Here's my look. I actually had a cool idea for artwork around the eyes but got too tired. I'll have to try it on my second face that I plan on doing next week. Don't know why I put on a beauty mark! I always do that, guess I just love them! But I do think it threw this look off somehow. LOL, I tried my best to smother my natural skin tone in Ivory foundation...check out the contrast with my neck! And in some of the pics, my cheeks still look pink. Oh well!





Ooh, you are so pretty, and I love how it looks glamorous with the burgundy eyeshadow and lips, with the freehand lines at your temples! You kind of remind me of one of CoverGirl's spokesmodels in these pics...I think her name is Tiiu? (sp)


----------



## Shanel (Aug 25, 2005)

Ok... You guys took me back to memories about 9 years ago..... the days where NOTHING was sexier than marylin manson! LOL


----------



## Shanel (Aug 25, 2005)

more example pix...


----------



## Andi (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Shanel* Ok... You guys took me back to memories about 9 years ago..... the days where NOTHING was sexier than marylin manson! LOL wow the first pic is awesome. what did you put on your face to make it so white?


----------



## lilla (Aug 25, 2005)

WOOOOW!!! very talented!!

Originally Posted by *SmartStyle437* 














This was my try, haven't done Goth in about 7 years or so.


----------



## Laura (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow the entries are fab.. I'm in the same boat as Trisha. I'll enter next week because i dont have a camera at home this week.


----------



## pla4u (Aug 25, 2005)

all you girls are doing great ....goth seems quite natural for you all...


----------



## Shanel (Aug 26, 2005)

arielle. I thaught the first pick was the grosest! LOL I just used a foundation that is a shade lighter than my skin tone and had a pink undertone vs a yellow. (I have foundation samples) I liked my 3rd pic the best!


----------



## anne7 (Aug 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Shanel* arielle. I thaught the first pick was the grosest! LOL I just used a foundation that is a shade lighter than my skin tone and had a pink undertone vs a yellow. (I have foundation samples) I liked my 3rd pic the best!



I think I like the last one the most...I am a bit surprised so many people look good in the goth look, but I guess I shouldn't be since there are so many pros around!


----------



## FeistyFemme (Aug 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *glamslam* Ok let's try this again.



Here's my look. I actually had a cool idea for artwork around the eyes but got too tired. I'll have to try it on my second face that I plan on doing next week. Don't know why I put on a beauty mark! I always do that, guess I just love them! But I do think it threw this look off somehow. LOL, I tried my best to smother my natural skin tone in Ivory foundation...check out the contrast with my neck! And in some of the pics, my cheeks still look pink. Oh well!





Wow, you look GREAT!!! I love it!! :icon_love Not that everyone else doesn't look good too, but I was just really blown away by this one..


----------



## Shanel (Aug 26, 2005)

Feisty Femme, I agree, I think glamslam definately has a verry femme version of goth, almost a twist to the whole thing...


----------



## glamslam (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks guys!






Shanel it feels cool to revisit something doesn't it! Ah, good times, good times! LOL!! You look awesome...I like #3 too!

Can't wait to see yours Trisha and Laura!


----------



## toastedonions (Aug 26, 2005)

I, too, have to agree with FeistyFemme--everyone looks wonderful, but glamslam, you look absolutely stunning in those pics. B-e-a-utiful!


----------



## Tussan (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh this would have been so fun, but I canÂ´t since I donÂ´t have a digicam ;(

But I have a tip from "the old days" (I never was a real goth but I did the look for parties just for fun), I think the lips looks better if you get a more matte "corpse" look than a normal shiny one. To get that look, the easiest way is to use a black lipstick as a base, but most people donÂ´t own black lipstick so take a ordinary black eyepen (a soft and creamy one is the best) and fill in the lips with. Then take just a little lipbalm on the lips to get the color more even and the lips donÂ´t feel so dry, but just a little or youÂ´ll end up with a mess. Then comes the more important step; white powder on top of it all, this makes the lips look really "dead" in a dark blue-grayish tone with a little cracked appearance. Definitely not attractive, but looks really cool with the rest of the goth look. If you donÂ´t have white or almost white powder I guess a white eyeshadow would do, but it have to be matte and donÂ´t use too much.

If you think this is too extreme and want normal shiny lips, you should go for a blackish red tone on the lips and not a full black one, witch looks so not good IMO.

Oh I so long to do a full goth look, but these days I donÂ´t have friends that would appreciate it, they would probably run away in fear





//Jenny


----------



## FeistyFemme (Aug 27, 2005)

Okay, ya'll be nice because I've never done a DTB before, but this looked like fun, so yeaaaah...



I'm going to apologize in advance because this was a quick job, my brows need mega waxing, AND my lipstuff was a little smudged, haha (OOPPSSS!!!).


----------



## Geek (Aug 27, 2005)

WOOHOO Erica, wow


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow.. everyone looks great!



I might have to go to a drug store and buy some things for this too.. I don't have anything for this look!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 27, 2005)

Holy $**T!!! You all look AMAZING!!! Every pic I saw I literally was like "wow".


----------



## Andi (Aug 27, 2005)

wow erica youÂ´re hot stuff





thatÂ´s something IÂ´d wear to a club if I had your coloring. you look fantastic and very sexy!!


----------



## lilla (Aug 27, 2005)

Erica, you look fantastic!!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *FeistyFemme* Okay, ya'll be nice because I've never done a DTB before, but this looked like fun, so yeaaaah...



I'm going to apologize in advance because this was a quick job, my brows need mega waxing, AND my lipstuff was a little smudged, haha (OOPPSSS!!!).



I really like how you did your eyes..


----------



## nydoll23 (Aug 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *FeistyFemme* Okay, ya'll be nice because I've never done a DTB before, but this looked like fun, so yeaaaah...



I'm going to apologize in advance because this was a quick job, my brows need mega waxing, AND my lipstuff was a little smudged, haha (OOPPSSS!!!).





you look so awesome!!!!!!!!my fave pics !!!!


----------



## FeistyFemme (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the compliments!!



It was lots of fun!!


----------



## Scarlette (Aug 28, 2005)

Yes... this is my calling. Being an actual glam goth, I think I will feel right at home. =) Let's see what I can come up with in the next few hours.. stay tuned.


----------



## toastedonions (Aug 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *FeistyFemme* Okay, ya'll be nice because I've never done a DTB before, but this looked like fun, so yeaaaah...



I'm going to apologize in advance because this was a quick job, my brows need mega waxing, AND my lipstuff was a little smudged, haha (OOPPSSS!!!).



Wow! FeistyFemme, you look amazing--_nice job_.




And, BTW, your eyes definitely take away from your brows and all, so don't worry about that


----------



## Scarlette (Aug 28, 2005)

Ok here I am.. vamped up and ready to go! White foundation from Wal-Mart. Eyes and lips thanks to Kryolan and MAC.


----------



## toastedonions (Aug 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* Ok here I am.. vamped up and ready to go! White foundation from Wal-Mart. Eyes and lips thanks to Kryolan and MAC. Wicked! I like it a lot




...I didn't know Wal*Mart sold white foundation...wow


----------



## Marisol (Aug 28, 2005)

Scarlette - Freaking amazing! Awesome job girlie.

Erica - looks great. Glad to see you posting again.


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* Ok here I am.. vamped up and ready to go! White foundation from Wal-Mart. Eyes and lips thanks to Kryolan and MAC. OH MY GOD... can I just say WOW!!


----------



## lilla (Aug 28, 2005)

Wow girlie!!! You did an awesome job!!!!!!! Love it! :icon_love

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* Ok here I am.. vamped up and ready to go! White foundation from Wal-Mart. Eyes and lips thanks to Kryolan and MAC.


----------



## glamslam (Aug 28, 2005)

Erica, before I came onto this thread I had noticed your new avatar was was going to comment on it b/c I loved it! So seductive! Now I find out it's your DTB face! Great job, I'm so glad you joined in!





Scarlette, SAME THING! I was like, damn nice avatar pic! LOL! Seriously, I really don't know what to say...your look is beyond words! How in the world do you do it? It's absolutely wickedly fantastic!


----------



## glamslam (Aug 28, 2005)

Well Scarlette--actually I guess your avatar ISN'T your DTB face... I'm not too articulate today!




But I love your new avatar!


----------



## Geek (Aug 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* 

Ok here I am.. vamped up and ready to go! White foundation from Wal-Mart. Eyes and lips thanks to Kryolan and MAC. 


Outta control Scarlette! Damn woman. Wow....amazing colors. Plus I think your camera is werdup


----------



## Andi (Aug 28, 2005)

Scarlette, this look couldnÂ´t be any more perfect. the pink e/s &amp; blood red lips = H-O-T!!!!


----------



## FeistyFemme (Aug 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* Scarlette, this look couldnÂ´t be any more perfect. the pink e/s &amp; blood red lips = H-O-T!!!!



ITA - I think it's great!! :icon_love


----------



## iloveparis (Aug 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* Ok here I am.. vamped up and ready to go! White foundation from Wal-Mart. Eyes and lips thanks to Kryolan and MAC. Everyone looks great....Scarlette, awesome



Is that the Kryolan DayGlo Aquacolor u used on ur eyes? Looks wonderful!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 28, 2005)

Awesome job Scarlette!!! You look like you've been doing this forever!!!


----------



## kissesarecandy0 (Aug 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* Ok here I am.. vamped up and ready to go! White foundation from Wal-Mart. Eyes and lips thanks to Kryolan and MAC. 




















that looks great!


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 29, 2005)

Well, the pictures for mine didn't turn out so great, but here goes:









I haven't managed to sort out this taking pictures whilst trying to pose in decentish light thing yet.


----------



## lilla (Aug 29, 2005)

Looks fab Lea!





Originally Posted by *Lealabell* Well, the pictures for mine didn't turn out so greta, but here goes:


http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/lea_malcolm/detail?.dir=66a4&amp;.dnm=55bf.jpg&amp;.src=phhttp://us.f3.yahoofs.com/users/424f1...sByEDBID9L4pEb http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/lea_malcolm/detail?.dir=66a4&amp;.dnm=2093.jpg&amp;.src=phhttp://us.f3.yahoofs.com/users/424f1...sByEDB85GT6puj http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/lea_malcolm/detail?.dir=66a4&amp;.dnm=2e5a.jpg&amp;.src=phhttp://us.f3.yahoofs.com/users/424f1...sByEDBc7cBCF76

I haven't managed to sort out this taking pictures whilst trying to pose in decentish light thing yet.


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 29, 2005)

You look gorgeous Lea!! You have beautiful skin! :icon_love


----------



## iloveparis (Aug 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilyindavis* You look gorgeous Lea!! You have beautiful skin! :icon_love I agree....eyes and lips looked great


----------



## cakebatter (Aug 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* Ok here I am.. vamped up and ready to go! White foundation from Wal-Mart. Eyes and lips thanks to Kryolan and MAC. Your eyes look amazing. Fabulous!


----------



## Liz (Aug 30, 2005)

wow! everyone looks freakin great!


----------



## **Jen** (Aug 30, 2005)

Scarlette,

Your eyes look simply AMAZING!!!



No other words for it. WOW!!!

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* Ok here I am.. vamped up and ready to go! White foundation from Wal-Mart. Eyes and lips thanks to Kryolan and MAC.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 30, 2005)

Looks great Lea!!!


----------



## anne7 (Aug 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lealabell* Well, the pictures for mine didn't turn out so great, but here goes: 








I haven't managed to sort out this taking pictures whilst trying to pose in decentish light thing yet.

LOVE how you did the eyeshadow/liner winged out and smoky! And yep, you have the perfect porcelain skin :icon_love (lucky girl



)


----------



## glamslam (Aug 30, 2005)

Lea I think you did a great job with the theme, and your pictures turned out fine! I have a tough time taking good pics too...I'll take like 20 and only 3 will come out right. I don't know how some people's come out so clear and with perfect lighting. Maybe we have poor cameras!





Anyway, you look gorgeous dahling! Love it!


----------



## redrocks (Aug 30, 2005)

OK, here goes.....I've never done this before, so be kind!





The pictures are a little washed out. The makeup was a LOT darker in person and my lipstick wasn't so red. I don't know what happened.

Plus it's hard to be Goth when you are a redhead.

Eyes

MAC Print e/s

MAC Dark Soul pigment

MAC White Gold pigment

MAC Forrest Green pigment

Loreal Mascara

CoverGirl Eyeliner

Lips

Clarins Red Lipstick mixed with MAC Dark Soul pigment


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* looking fab ladies!
lea i really love it esp after we had that convo about goth MU, i must admit i knew nothing about it before, but i love how yours isnt messy! x

Thanks honey, I really wanted to do silver and blue eyes with blue lips and go all cyber goth, but I thought that might be a bit full on so I toned it down a bit. Plus I'm not sure you'd have been able to tell it was blue in the pics.


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* Plus it's hard to be Goth when you are a redhead. I think it looks great. I've always thought the Goth look looked fab on redheads because they've usually got such pale skin. I think it looks fab on you.


----------



## redrocks (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks Lea. I was really self conscious about posting those pics!


----------



## Geek (Aug 30, 2005)

Lookin Great Redrocks!


----------



## nydoll23 (Aug 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* Ok here I am.. vamped up and ready to go! White foundation from Wal-Mart. Eyes and lips thanks to Kryolan and MAC. 

omg Amazing Scarlette.i love the glam goth look ,terrific job!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## WarholsMarilyn (Aug 30, 2005)

I love all the looks, especially Scarlettes. Here's my atempt at it.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 30, 2005)

GREAT job Redrocks!!!! So nice to SEE you!!!





Warhols... my god - that is scaringly good!!! Awesome job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geek (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow! If this isn't Goth, I dunno what is!! Excellent Warhols!


----------



## FeistyFemme (Aug 30, 2005)

Great job, Lea and Warhols!! Love them both!!


----------



## **Jen** (Aug 30, 2005)

Redrocks,

Great job!!! The red lipstick with the red hair rocks!!

Originally Posted by *redrocks* OK, here goes.....I've never done this before, so be kind!




The pictures are a little washed out. The makeup was a LOT darker in person and my lipstick wasn't so red. I don't know what happened.

Plus it's hard to be Goth when you are a redhead.

Eyes

MAC Print e/s

MAC Dark Soul pigment

MAC White Gold pigment

MAC Forrest Green pigment

Loreal Mascara

CoverGirl Eyeliner

Lips

Clarins Red Lipstick mixed with MAC Dark Soul pigment


----------



## anne7 (Aug 30, 2005)

redrocks, ditto what lealabell said...the pale skin totally makes the goth look! And the red lipstick looks good with your hair

warhols, one of the few goth looks that hasn't been glamourous...love the purple eyeshadow and how you applied it!


----------



## lilla (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow, You did an excellent job! Interview with the Vampire, here I come!!!

Originally Posted by *WarholsMarilyn* I love all the looks, especially Scarlettes. Here's my atempt at it.


----------



## WarholsMarilyn (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your great comments. I am glad you liked it. The purple shadow by the way is a Dior limited edtion called Charm.


----------



## glamslam (Aug 31, 2005)

Awesome interpretations of the theme! Red, yours makes me think of vampire wenches and all that! Your red hair makes your look become totally unique. I also love Marilyn's because it's edgy and really wicked! So glad you guys joined in the fun!


----------



## redrocks (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for all the nice comments!



You guys are the best!


----------



## Shayna Knight (Sep 1, 2005)

I love this DTB and I will try to do a resent Do tomorrow but for right now I just wanted to post these ones...their a couple month old but i like em


----------



## lilla (Sep 1, 2005)

very nicely done!





Originally Posted by *Shayna Knight* I love this DTB and I will try to do a resent Do tomorrow but for right now I just wanted to post these ones...their a couple month old but i like em


----------



## nydoll23 (Sep 1, 2005)

Everyone did an amazing job,this dare to be rocks!!!!!!!


----------



## glamslam (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Shayna, we haven't met...I'm Jessica from Washington. Your pictures are so cute! You could be a model.


----------



## Shayna Knight (Sep 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *glamslam* Hi Shayna, we haven't met...I'm Jessica from Washington. Your pictures are so cute! You could be a model.



OMG...thats so nice! Thank you


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 1, 2005)

Welcome Shayna!! I'm Janelle from NY - great job!!



And I agree, you're so pretty!!!!!


----------



## Scarlette (Sep 1, 2005)

Redrocks.. your makeup is pretty good! You actually looked like someone that I hung out with at goth clubs in San Francisco.. there used to be a lot of clubs around in the 90s, but they are slowly dying out and being replaced with really crappy ones. It's a shame. I want to open my own club, damn it!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 2, 2005)

Here are my "many moods of goth" lol






I used:

MAC Shadestick in Sharkskin

MAC e/s in Black Tied

MOD Cosmetics e/s in White, Red, Cranberry, Grey &amp; Black

on lips I used a maroon'ish lipstick mixed with Black tied e/s

ROCK ON!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 2, 2005)

Looks awesome J!


----------



## Geek (Sep 2, 2005)

what????? no way....wow Janny!



The piggies rawk! Love that look! OK...looking hotter than a 14 year old freshman GOTH












Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Here are my "many moods of goth" lol




I used:

MAC Shadestick in Sharkskin

MAC e/s in Black Tied

MOD Cosmetics e/s in White, Red, Cranberry, Grey &amp; Black

on lips I used a maroon'ish lipstick mixed with Black tied e/s

ROCK ON!


----------



## Liz (Sep 2, 2005)

hehehehehe. janelle, you are too cute! i love how you get so into the challenges! the ponytails are super cute


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* what????? no way....wow Janny!



The piggies rawk! Love that look! OK...looking hotter than a 14 year old freshman GOTH






Thanks Mari!! &amp; LMAO T!! I don't know how to do goth... I had a different idea - but this is what came out of the brush. lol Don't ask... lol I guess it's "Attack of the Undead Vampire Cheerleaders"


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* hehehehehe. janelle, you are too cute! i love how you get so into the challenges! the ponytails are super cute



lol thanks girlie!! I figure I am going in the shower in about 10 min. anyway, so what the hell - go all out... lol


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Wow Janelle, that is so awesome! You look so goth, I love it! Thanks hun! It was a little more color than I was expecting... but I already put it on... so there was no going back


----------



## lilla (Sep 2, 2005)

Wow! you look great and cute! love it


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 2, 2005)

Great job Janelle, and on a side note your hair is gorgeous!!!





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Here are my "many moods of goth" lol




I used:

MAC Shadestick in Sharkskin

MAC e/s in Black Tied

MOD Cosmetics e/s in White, Red, Cranberry, Grey &amp; Black

on lips I used a maroon'ish lipstick mixed with Black tied e/s

ROCK ON!


----------



## WarholsMarilyn (Sep 2, 2005)

I love the colours you used for your eyes Janelle. Great look.


----------



## lilyindavis (Sep 2, 2005)

Wow Janelle!! That is sooo cute.. I love your poses!!


----------



## Lealabell (Sep 2, 2005)

Wow Janelle, you look just like my friend Vicky (who's a bit of a goth/rocker) when we go out



I love the pigtails, I wish i could do that with my hair but it's just too curly.


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 2, 2005)

Help! I still think I'm totally lacking in the skills department. Does this pic (the color one) even remotely resemble a GOTH look? I think my skin is too dark. I even used light foundation. Plus my eyelid color extends way too far up.....Lipstick is not dark enough....UGH! Need advice. I'm definitely going to try again over the weekend, but any tips and tricks and criticism would be MUCH appreciated.

Duh!! I forgot the link

http://photobucket.com/albums/a337/e...are%20to%20Be/


----------



## Liz (Sep 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Help! I still think I'm totally lacking in the skills department. Does this pic (the color one) even remotely resemble a GOTH look? I think my skin is too dark. I even used light foundation. Plus my eyelid color extends way too far up.....Lipstick is not dark enough....UGH! Need advice. I'm definitely going to try again over the weekend, but any tips and tricks and criticism would be MUCH appreciated.
Duh!! I forgot the link

http://photobucket.com/albums/a337/e...are%20to%20Be/

it looks good




if you have any black eye shadow, you can try mixing it with lip gloss....?


----------



## Marisol (Sep 3, 2005)

It looks great Melissa.


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Melissa,

I think you did a great job, love the art you did! And I don't think there is any "RIGHT" way to be goth, everyone has there own persona. Good JOB!

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Help! I still think I'm totally lacking in the skills department. Does this pic (the color one) even remotely resemble a GOTH look? I think my skin is too dark. I even used light foundation. Plus my eyelid color extends way too far up.....Lipstick is not dark enough....UGH! Need advice. I'm definitely going to try again over the weekend, but any tips and tricks and criticism would be MUCH appreciated.
Duh!! I forgot the link

http://photobucket.com/albums/a337/e...are%20to%20Be/


----------



## Liz (Sep 4, 2005)

the challenge last until tomorrow night! so lets see those Goth looks!


----------



## userposeur (Sep 4, 2005)

good job girls I wish I can vote for you all!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the nice comments gals!! You all make me blush !! :icon_love


----------



## Geek (Sep 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* 

Help! I still think I'm totally lacking in the skills department. Does this pic (the color one) even remotely resemble a GOTH look? I think my skin is too dark. I even used light foundation. Plus my eyelid color extends way too far up.....Lipstick is not dark enough....UGH! Need advice. I'm definitely going to try again over the weekend, but any tips and tricks and criticism would be MUCH appreciated.
Duh!! I forgot the link

http://photobucket.com/albums/a337/e...are%20to%20Be/




Lookin hot Mel


----------



## Laura (Sep 4, 2005)

Woah Janelle! Those pics rock..


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 4, 2005)

I agree Jess you are a doll!!

Originally Posted by *glamslam* Ok let's try this again.




Here's my look. I actually had a cool idea for artwork around the eyes but got too tired. I'll have to try it on my second face that I plan on doing next week. Don't know why I put on a beauty mark! I always do that, guess I just love them! But I do think it threw this look off somehow. LOL, I tried my best to smother my natural skin tone in Ivory foundation...check out the contrast with my neck! And in some of the pics, my cheeks still look pink. Oh well!


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 4, 2005)

Scarlette, your eyes are the most amazing color!

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* Ok here I am.. vamped up and ready to go! White foundation from Wal-Mart. Eyes and lips thanks to Kryolan and MAC.


----------



## Lealabell (Sep 4, 2005)

I think you look great Mel. Your MU looks like the girls I've seen when I go out to rock clubs. The other guys are right, goth isn't just about the cliched dark lips and eyes, it's more about an attitude.


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 4, 2005)

I haven't had a chance to try at the Goth again so I'll just post what I've got :-(

I look forward to the next challenge. As soon as it's posted I'm starting!






Just for the heck of it, here's what I did w/ the pic afterwards.


----------



## Geek (Sep 4, 2005)

Looking very good Mel! Love your hair


----------



## glamslam (Sep 4, 2005)

I just checked in and saw the newest looks! They are all excellent! I hope to post a second one myself tonight. This was so fun, can't imagine what the next theme will be...


----------



## Liz (Sep 4, 2005)

here's mine. not quite sure what i was doing though. lol. i've never done a goth look before.


----------



## anne7 (Sep 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* here's mine. not quite sure what i was doing though. lol. i've never done a goth look before. Wow Liz, you are so pretty! Your skin and eyes look awesome! I love the little tear shapes drawn under the eye, too! I think everyone on here turned out to be pretty glamourous, despite the goth theme, which I normally don't find all that glam. Maybe because you're all awesome with makeup


----------



## Geek (Sep 4, 2005)

I second that, Liz you are pretty


----------



## lilyindavis (Sep 4, 2005)

WOW Liz! Great job!! You are very pretty.. :icon_love


----------



## Liz (Sep 4, 2005)

thanks guys





my skin is HORRID right now. so i had packed on lots of my old NC30 studio fix to make my skin lighter. i keep saying that my forehead is like cobbestone



lol


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 5, 2005)

Everyone looks great!!





Liz - What a transformation!! Looks spectacular!


----------



## lilla (Sep 5, 2005)

Wowwsss Liz, you look sooo good!! I love the way you did your eyes! and your e/s are soooo long :icon_love


----------



## looooch (Sep 5, 2005)

It's really neat to see people in a totally different look. I tried it but my camera sucks and i didn't really know what i was doing for this look. It was fun nonetheless :icon_love

It's going to be SO hard to vote


----------



## Marisol (Sep 5, 2005)

You did an awesome job Liz!


----------



## Laura (Sep 5, 2005)

Fab entry Liz!


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 5, 2005)

Liz you are gorgeous, your eyebrows are just perfecto!


----------

